# Yo Tag! I finally made a Micro Ranger!



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Trying out a compact boardcut I recently made from the Bill Hays MicroRanger template. Very stable shooter!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Horizontal catcher - brilliant!*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Horizontal catcher - brilliant!*


Turning that barrel on its side gave me a little more flexibility with target set up.

But it did cost me about of quarter of the boards from a pallet!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go KawKan Awesome craftsmanship!!! Thanks for sharing your video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that's a sweet little shooter buddy!!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow! It looks like it fits a pocket really well and a great shooter too. Thanks for the video, and thanks for not editing it to show the "hits" only! You are still a good shot and I like your catch-box!

NG


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That MicroRanger looks like perfect OTT frame.

Happy shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> That MicroRanger looks like perfect OTT frame.
> 
> Happy shooting :thumbsup:


Thanks, Kalevala!

I think I remember you beating up some targets with either a MicroRanger or BoyShot.


----------

